# Resanding Pavers



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best practice for reapplying polymeric sand into the joints of a paver patio?

The patio is about 4 years old and the original stone dust or sand application is dwindling and weeds are a problem.

I would like to apply polymeric sand, but am not sure how to deal with the existing sand/stone dust.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I notice that my state's department of transportation uses the hose from a jackhammer compressor with a pipe on the end to blast the dirt out of road cracks before they put crack sealer in them. Not sure if that's something you could entertain to get the existing material out on your job.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I've used a jet nozzle on a hose if 
they have good pressure, or low
pressure with a pressure washer.
I like to spray in some Round-Up
before the new sand mix.
It's always been slow and messy
for me.
Love to know a better way.


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Sand Redo*

Power wash it out with a low pressure washer. I use 2x 6 to make a grid so I don't miss any spots. Light acid wash helps the weeds or Roundup. Or in spring use pre emergence weed control, but don't let it wash out on lawn areas in the spring.


----------



## Will Johnson (Feb 18, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> The patio is about 4 years old and the original stone dust or sand application is dwindling and weeds are a problem.


Spend some time with a shop vac & you'll get a lot of sand out of the joints.

Apply Pre-emergent herbicide twice a year to prevent weeds. 

RoundUp ONLY works on live weeds, by spraying it onto live leaves. Pouring it into the ground is a wast of herbicide & pollutes the ground.

Poly sand should be vibraplate'd down ito the cracks, then swept clean, THEN moistened with a light spray of water (don't wash it out of the joints).


----------



## Will Johnson (Feb 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Will Johnson (Feb 18, 2008)

1 2 3


----------



## Will Johnson (Feb 18, 2008)

Will Johnson said:


> double bump


triplebump-
Sorry guys... had to...The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more.
http://www.contractortalk.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=41712


----------



## Jo Anne Moore (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey,

Clean it out as best as you can. I use Super SAnd from Alliance,will adhere to itsself. Best ploysand on the market.


----------

